# tug reviews



## rapmarks (Aug 7, 2011)

can't find who to report to regarding reviews.  i posted one about ten days ago, don't see it, wanted to make sure it got there alright.  Central area, MN.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 7, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> can't find who to report to regarding reviews.  i posted one about ten days ago, don't see it, wanted to make sure it got there alright.  Central area, MN.



Reviews are not part of the BBS.   Moving from "About TUG BBS" forum to "About the Rest of TUG".

To contact the appropriate Review Manager, go to the Resort's Review Page and click the "Contact Review Manager" tab.


----------

